
Show HN: ChordFiddle: a JavaScript based chordpro editor, renderer, transposer - martijnversluis
https://martijnversluis.github.io/ChordFiddle/
======
lozzo
Cute work. Well done. And also Well done for choosing a beatles'tune.

Here in action:
[https://sequential.js.org/live.html#DYewhgJgFA5AFgFwQBwM4C4D...](https://sequential.js.org/live.html#DYewhgJgFA5AFgFwQBwM4C4D0mDuAvAJwgDoBLAO01QTHIjFHIFNMBjOEI1OJphAK1QABYGARNqMAJQBuAFAA3MAQAEqFQF4VMFbr0qAggFt9pgMKYA4qb0AxG-
rMqAOuRgBqOQ+0AZPitIEFQAjJgAaFWB-
QJDwyOig0IiooJjQmHklVWRlVCZVLWYcFXZOCG5eAVRiCCYAMzAAV2AEYjMOIgBlHj4ABVz8qFlFZRU6ziMxcQKVIpKO8p6qmvqmlraF3oIQWwmpweHWEHJUECjiUABzKHGCSaR84lv7qBUcgjyCYne8qFQpFRSWRAA)

